# image auf button legen?



## AcidiouS (8. Jul 2005)

hi,

hab da mal ne frage...

kann ich bei einem button ein image als "button-background" verwenden?

wenn ja, wie mache ich das?..

hat da plz jemand ne antwort...

grüsse


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jul 2005)

Ja, und wo ist dein Problem genau?
Bildchen auf einen JButton setzen:

```
myButton.setIcon(new ImageIcon("tolles_icon.gif"));
```

Einen Text für den JButton setzen:

```
myButton.setText("Java ist cool");
```

mit der Methode

```
myButton.setIconTextGap(-20);
```
kannst du den Text bzw. das Icon auf dem Button verschieben und damit auch den Text über dein Hintergrundbild schieben. Dazu benutzt du einen negativen Wert, wie oben angedeutet.

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## AcidiouS (8. Jul 2005)

thx...

werd die suchfunze nächstes mal usen...


----------

